# Smokie mountain trout



## Gill'in time

Well I'm working out of state for the winter. We have had three days of rain and headed over to pigeon forge. I have never been to the mountains with exception of driving through. Another Forman with said the catch rainbows in the rivers and streams throughout their. But he isn't a fisherman jus here say. Well water was to high as u can see in the pics but anyone have any input for my next rain day jus lookin to get out of hotel room


















. Was beautiful in their none the less !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickman1978

Nice pics. Went down and did some Stripper fishing in KY, Lake Cumberland, in March a few years back. Fun time, I think they charter for them year round down there.


----------



## Shoeman

You could try the Clinch below Norris Dam

Seems they're holding much of the water. 0 generation can be a hoot! 

http://www.tva.gov/lakes/noh_r.htm


----------



## mikeznewaygo

stickman1978 said:


> Nice pics. Went down and did some Stripper fishing in KY, Lake Cumberland, in March a few years back. Fun time, I think they charter for them year round down there.


stripper fishin? wanna teach me?


----------



## Hoot

If you are in Pigeon Forge and just have a few hours to burn you can fish right in Gatlinburg in the Little River or accross the park in Cherokee, NC. Easy access without much travel.
Of course it isn't out in the wilderness........


----------



## stickman1978

http://www.1fghp.com/cumberland.htm


----------



## Forest Meister

A few years back I picked up a license from the tribe in Cherokee, NC and had pretty good luck with trout. We caught brooks, rainbows and browns. Not sure about the seaon, we fished in early April. FM


----------



## downfloat

Hoot said:


> run accross the park in Cherokee, NC. Easy access without much travel.
> Of course it isn't out in the wilderness........


I would drive to nc, better quality and quantity of fish! Great drive through the park as well. Saw a monster bull elk last time through!



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shoeman

Oconaluftee sounds like a charm and on my list, yet is till prone to blow-outs. Some of these trout are beasts! All C&R, flies only though. No big deal to me, but.... :lol:

Hoping to make a trip there this Spring. Might strap the scooter on the back of the truck and tour some mountain roads looking for photo opportunities. Too bad fog usually restricts the perfect views! 

Fall might be the best time for what I'm after, with getting some scenery pics

We took that trip many years ago dragging campers on the third leg of our venture. Pretty cool! I might be able to live there 

Jackster might be able to help with higher flows, since some drain quicker than others. 

That entire area is a symbol of beauty!

Don't dismiss Asheville!


----------



## mincmi

We live in Charlotte but fish Lake Jocassee in SC for Browns and Rainbows.

Took 30 last weekend in the tournament there. 

We were fishing the top 35 using the same techniques that we use on Lake Michigan. Monkey Puke Jr. Streak off the diver was the hot set-up taking 11 fish. Double Orange Crush on 2 color took 5 rainbows.

If you need a fishing fix it can hold you over until you can get back to stalking Mr. Chinook.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

That brings back some memories. Haven't fished there in over 30 years but I remember they used to have a stretch that was kids only and I caught my first limit of rainbows the first time I fished it! Had to have a drag free drift for sure. Pretty area.


----------



## Buckwalleye

mikeznewaygo said:


> stripper fishin? wanna teach me?


Well.....
First you need to get a pole


----------



## Shoeman

Just booked a chalet for Easter

Can't wait!


----------



## YPSIFLY

I caught some nice rainbows in the Elkmont Campground. There's some incredible hiking in that area too.


----------



## Shoeman

YPSIFLY said:


> I caught some nice rainbows in the Elkmont Campground. There's some incredible hiking in that area too.


Ever fish Abram's? Or any tribs?


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Abrahms Creek has one of the best Eastern Green Drake hatches out there. When word gets out it gets busy but if your there right when it gets going........well it's simply amazing.

I love the Smokies and have fished and camped it often. Got married there and had our honeymoon there fly fishing!


----------



## Shoeman

I'll probably be early for the greens, but might get lucky for the BWO's and maybe the quills

Thanks, Bud!

Fished Asheville at Easter and had some decent surface action years back.


----------



## Weatherwar

There's some decent brookie fishing in there. They don't get too big but it's fun!


----------



## WILDCATWICK

When are you going Shoeman? Camping or looking for a place to stay? Know of a sweet little place on ---------River just outside the park. Abrahms Creek gets some monster browns in it.


----------



## Shoeman

We're staying at the Arrowhead Resort in Pigeon Forge. Pretty cool place. 

I'll have to find some relatively easy access for my dad. He's too old for mountain goating.


----------

